# What are you hoping for Christmas



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I'm really not greedy and don't care what I get really, I just don't want a white Christmas. Don't really like the cold weather but I deal with it since I live in Illinois.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Amazon Gift Cards 

I am with you on the snow, I am just North of you in WI and we have gotten a few more inches today.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say we have 3-4" in Waukegan right now.... I don't care for it, but it makes my dog really really happy.

We were going to head downtown tomorrow and see about having lunch in the Walnut Room, but that's not looking really promising right now if it keeps snowing like this....


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm hoping that the coal mine changes their mind and my hubby doesnt have to work on Christmas   Since that won't happen, I'm hoping for a new lens for my camera or my elliptical I've been wanting


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

A rice cooker and world peace.  (I'm feeling fairly confident about the rice cooker.)


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

No new snow for us up in Appleton so far today. They say our next big chance is the Christmas snowstorm.

The big item on my list is a Kindle 2. Been through others, now I want the Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Just like every year since I was 4:  a pony!

Since I expect to be disappointed on that score, just like every year since I was 4, I'll continue to be happy with the K2 my hubby got me.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have anyone to buy me gifts so I'm going to buy myself and Amazon gift card! I just need to figure out how much I want to spend on myself lol. 

Melissa


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

hubby doesn't buy for me so I always buy something more expensive than he would ever buy hehehehe  This year it is going to be a Keurig


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Honestly: Nothing...
OTHER than-- *Our troops to come home; and for this country to get back on its feet.*



> hubby doesn't buy for me so I always buy something more expensive than he would ever buy hehehehe This year it is going to be a Keurig Cheesy


Got that two days ago: Get the platinum...you won't be sorry. Bed Bath and Beyond 20% off coupon brings it to around $135.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is for the Spouse Thingy to think with his big brain and not with his favorite brain... his "zen" shopping has to stop...


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm feeling good on it..I think I got the things that I "needed" for Christmas (witness Job achieved after a year UE) ... 

Today replaced the car (not the plan but its a happy thing)

So beyond world peace...and maybe something unexpected I'm good...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Snow!! I'm visiting my parents for the holiday, so I can hope for snow in their town without worrying about getting trapped somewhere in Seattle. 

My family isn't really doing presents this year, and I already got my gift for myself (a new camera lens) so all that's really left on my wish list right now is a white Christmas.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

rho said:


> This year it is going to be a Keurig


We have a Tassimo not a Keurig - you won't be sorry. These machines are fabulous!!!

Since I bought a car, I can't get too greedy .... (but a cute watch would be nice) .... certainly don't want a white christmas, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping my husband doesn't forget what he did with the various presents I purchased for myself over the last month or so and gave to him for me to get on Christmas.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I not only provide my husband with a list, but I also supply html links for ease of purchasing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . . I've done that too. . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine got an Amazon wish list .... can't get much easier than that.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

sjc said:


> Honestly: Nothing...
> OTHER than-- *Our troops to come home; and for this country to get back on its feet.*


Wouldnt that be great, because when the US troops and economy are in good places, then so is Australia.

No snow for us, it is going to be 107F here today.

I would love a white Christmas - almost got one once - in the Grand Canyon three days after Christmas, it snowed. Only problem was, we hadnt seen the Canyon (it was on our must see list) before it got totally whited out.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I want a new job for January and World Peace.

I do expect a book or two from my brother.  I sent him a list with Amazon links for some DTBs not available for Kindle.  One of those is Zeitoun by Dave Eggers.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Mine got an Amazon wish list .... can't get much easier than that.


believe it or not that would be beyond mine - and if I actually tell him what I want I get "you don't want that" and then I end up with something I didn't want-- an example one year I wanted an electric skillet - he bought me a wool jacket and skirt in green (I wear blue not green lol) plus I worked in an office where it was cold so everyone wore slacks -- it is easier this way 

I will give him money so he can buy what he wants or he can use it when he goes to Vegas for his convention in January. His choice


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

rho said:


> hubby doesn't buy for me so I always buy something more expensive than he would ever buy hehehehe This year it is going to be a Keurig


good idea maybe I should follow your example 
sylvia


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

every Christmas, i just wish the family to be still always together, healthy and happy!  that would make a perfect simple christmas for me all the time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The one "item" I wanted was a Borsa Bella bag.  My dad and sister got me that.  

I wish safe and happy travels to and from family and friends.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thumper said:


> "zen" shopping


LOL! That's great Thumper!

My DH breathes an audible sigh of relief when I tell him I picked out the perfect gift for him to give me. I think he'd rather have an arm or leg cut off before stepping foot inside a mall.......


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I would love a lap top.  I am not going to get it bit one can hope.  Other than that I would love it if our representatives would not vote on anything that they haven't read.  Haven't we already seen the dangers of that with the bailout bill?  I am fearful of anything that has to have that much of a rush on it.  READ IT then decide.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My DBF tends to put off his shopping till the last minute (because he's concentrating on hunting season), and
then he gets frustrated because he's rushed. For the last 3 years I've explained to him that Christmas comes the same time every year. They don't wait until December 1st and say, oh yeah, by the way, we think we'll do Christmas in 3 weeks. Gesh. I told him next year he needs to have his shopping done before the first season comes in. I don't care if he spends all of his time in the woods, but don't get aggrevated with the holiday.

He asked what I wanted. I picked out a pretty necklace. I told him the store, the name of the necklace, the color, and where in the store it was located. A month later he spends an hour texting me questions about the necklace. Then instead of going over to the store, he calls on the phone during one of his breaks out of the woods. And then he's frustrated because the clerk can't understand what he's talking about. So then he asks me all about the necklace again. At this point *I'm* frustrated and said never mind. Now let me explain that he has 4 people to buy for. I have 23, plus I do my sister's shopping for her. I don't care if he gets me anything; just don't act like it's a pain in the butt.

Okay, I've vented my current frustrations.

Next year I'm going to do like you guys, take his CC, do my own shopping, and then we'll both be happy.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DH is in Texas spending Christmas with his family (it's much easier on me to not to have to go) so I am hoping he gets back safe and sound the day before our anniversary.

I am also hoping Jeff gets his "Present" from Betsy  
I hope that all kindleboarders stay healthy and/or get healthy (some to finish their books  )
I could go on and on but I think that's enough.

Feliz Navidad y Prospero Ano Nuevo y'all


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope everyone loves their Christmas gifts!  

I especially hope I got my husband the perfect gift - a had a painting done of our lovely Collie, Chewie, who was my hubby's constant companion (even before me) who passed away this past Spring.  I had the artist paint from my hubby's favorite photo of Chewie on Scrabo Hill overlooking Strangford Lough, back home in NI.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not expecting any spectacular actual gifts to open this year, but my brother is getting me something special: an airline gift certificate and a spare bedroom at his place so I can fly out and see my nieces (and him and his wife, too, I suppose).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1, what a great idea.  I hope he likes it too.

Nog, that is a great gift.  I should have asked for that.  Not from your brother, of course, but I would love to fly somewhere this year.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I not only provide my husband with a list, but I also supply html links for ease of purchasing.


That wouldn't help my Luddite husband.  I just buy stuff and give it to him to wrap, then transfer money from his account to mine. He tries to talk me into wrapping it, too, but I draw the line.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Next year I'm going to do like you guys, take his CC, do my own shopping, and then we'll both be happy.
> deb


My therapist friend says it's healthier to do that than be frustrated and angry.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Crimaniddley...all men are alike.  
I was hoping mine was unique and I could fix him.  
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Crimaniddley...all men are alike.
> I was hoping mine was unique and I could fix him.
> deb


Probably one of the main reasons there are so many divorces: too many women think they can change a man, then are disappointed when they find out the truth.  (I won't even start with all the wrong-thinking we men do in relationships.  )


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We just don't do presents for special occasions, just all year round.  and I certainly do not expect him to read my mind, I'd probably do like Betsy, buy them myself, and then give him a bunch of wrapping "bags" to wrap them in.  He is usually spending Christmas with his parents and sisters anyway so it's no big deal.  (It's much better since we learned many years ago that we could not afford "dog sitters" and I needed to stay home   )


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a Christmas gift today:
My daughter 4th year college student got highest honors...3.9 GPA 
and my Dad celebrated his 83rd birthday tonight.  Mom was tired from Chemo today; but we all still got together and had a houseful. Lots of family under 1 roof...both parents still on this planet...I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I want my health back. I been having dizzy spells and feelling lightheaded for about 10 weeks now. I get scared to walk by myself on the street. I thought it might be a panic attack and started taking something for it. I had a bad recaction to the medication. I am not sure if it is panic attacks and have not been able to get back to the doctor. I am feelling better from the recaction to the medication. If I could just feel better I would be so happy.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Decent weather / driving conditions so I can go to the movies on Christmas day.  I want to see It's Complicated and/or Up In the Air.  I have no family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Crimaniddley...all men are alike.
> I was hoping mine was unique and I could fix him.
> deb





NogDog said:


> Probably one of the main reasons there are so many divorces: too many women think they can change a man, then are disappointed when they find out the truth.  (I won't even start with all the wrong-thinking we men do in relationships.  )


There are ways to train men but it usually involves lots of leather.... 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Family board, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did I say mention more than leather?  In my husband's case, it was the leather seats in the car we bought.    Put your mind in a family place.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I suppose nice car seats could be seen as an incentive....  


Meanwhile, back on topic:

A kinder, gentler world
and
Ten hours of uninterrupted sleep

(but for 2010 I have lots more hopes and wishes!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good health for my friends and family (and that includes my KB friends).  Have pretty much everything else.   (And I got my husband's presents wrapped.  No leather was involved.)

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Anne, I am hoping you are feeling good very soon. 

My DH waits until roughly the 20th to begin his Christmas shopping.  My shopping is usually complete by the end of October.  It is so much easier to have that out of the way.  Then I can enjoy the Christmas season with dignity.    Last June I saw what I wanted for Christmas.  I cut the page out of the catalog with the 1-800 # and mentioned to DH that it would make a lovely gift.  December 20th he asks me what I want for Christmas.  Guess that means he didn't pay attention.  No matter what he gets me I am sure I will like it.  BUT I got my DH a game camera from Cabellas -- infared no less.  I hope he is surprised.

My daughter and I were going to go to my Mother's to spend Christmas with her.  Alas, the weather is very very uncooperative and DD is ill.  So I guess it is going to be a quiet holiday with DH and DD.  

I want to wish all of you a very Blessed Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are ways to train men but it usually involves lots of leather....


I'd suggest leather is probably involved in most sucessful operations of this type.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope everyone here gets exactly what they're hoping for. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I was hoping for an early Santa visit to Jeff's and that happened.  
Also for Susan to get out of the house, that happened (still, be careful Susan).
For Gertie to be better, that's happening.
Now for Anne to get better and find out what's wrong.
Sandpiper I hope you get to the movies ok, those are two movies I'd like to see as well, but might have to wait for DVD as we don't always get the movies we want when we want them.

My next big hope is for everyone to be safe and happy for the holidays, particularly my KB friends.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Anne, I am hoping you are feeling good very soon.
> 
> My DH waits until roughly the 20th to begin his Christmas shopping. My shopping is usually complete by the end of October. It is so much easier to have that out of the way. Then I can enjoy the Christmas season with dignity.  Last June I saw what I wanted for Christmas. I cut the page out of the catalog with the 1-800 # and mentioned to DH that it would make a lovely gift. December 20th he asks me what I want for Christmas. Guess that means he didn't pay attention. No matter what he gets me I am sure I will like it. BUT I got my DH a game camera from Cabellas -- infared no less. I hope he is surprised.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tippy I hope I feel better soon too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> I'd suggest leather is probably involved in most sucessful operations of this type.


 

Leather luggage, leather Kindle covers, leather... 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm hoping for some new clothes. I've lost almost 80 pounds to date and this has put a serious strain on my wardrobe (in a good way). Luckily I didn't toss out all of my "skinny" clothes, but I'm getting tired of wearing sweaters that I've had since high school and college.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Aravis.  That's awesome!!
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> I'd suggest leather is probably involved in most sucessful operations of this type.


So that means your new car has leather seats too?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I'm hoping for some new clothes. I've lost almost 80 pounds to date and this has put a serious strain on my wardrobe (in a good way). Luckily I didn't toss out all of my "skinny" clothes, but I'm getting tired of wearing sweaters that I've had since high school and college.


Wow, Aravis, congrats! (Share your secret?)

Isn't it funny how we hold on to our "skinny" clothes for ages, saying we'll eventually get back into them... but if we lose five pounds, the "fat" clothes get tossed out _immediately_!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I'm hoping for some new clothes. I've lost almost 80 pounds to date and this has put a serious strain on my wardrobe (in a good way). Luckily I didn't toss out all of my "skinny" clothes, but I'm getting tired of wearing sweaters that I've had since high school and college.












Congrats!
As someone in the process of doing just that, I know how freaking hard it is...and yeah, clothing becomes an issue. I never thought about how many wedgies I would get once my undies were 2 sizes too big...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I'm hoping for some new clothes. I've lost almost 80 pounds to date and this has put a serious strain on my wardrobe (in a good way). Luckily I didn't toss out all of my "skinny" clothes, but I'm getting tired of wearing sweaters that I've had since high school and college.


That is an awesome accomplishment! My problem with the HS & uni clothes would be a huge fashion faux pax, unless disco came back.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Let me add another wish for Christmas:  that Anne feels better with no dizziness.

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Let me add another wish for Christmas: that Anne feels better with no dizziness.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone.


Thank you I hope you have a Merry Christmas. I had a bad dizzy spell today. I hope I will feel well enough to go to my sister tomorrow. I am going to have to go to the doctor on Saturday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


>


Jeff,

I'm assuming that you're responding to the leather comment and NOT saying that's what you're hoping for for Christmas.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thank you I hope you have a Merry Christmas. I had a bad dizzy spell today. I hope I will feel well enough to go to my sister tomorrow. I am going to have to go to the doctor on Saturday


Feel better, Anne, and if the doctors aren't doing you any good find a different doctor! We're thinking of you.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm assuming that you're responding to the leather comment and NOT saying that's what you're hoping for for Christmas.


Now that you mention it, I can see myself on a old Triumph Thunderbird riding off into the sunset to the tune of Born to be Wild.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Now that you mention it, I can see myself on a old Triumph Thunderbird riding off into the sunset to the tune of Born to be Wild.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Feel better, Anne, and if the doctors aren't doing you any good find a different doctor! We're thinking of you.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Now that you mention it, I can see myself on a old Triumph Thunderbird riding off into the sunset to the tune of Born to be Wild.


I'd be quite content with a new Triumph...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I'd be quite content with a new Triumph...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My new wish is for Anne to find health and what is really going on.  It must be so frustrating!  You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> My new wish is for Anne to find health and what is really going on. It must be so frustrating! You are in my thoughts!


Thank you. I cannot tell you how much it means that you said that. They last time I went through this they said it might be stress. I have a lot going on in my life right now and maybe it is stress again. You know what they say stress can kill you. So far the doctor has found nothing wrong with me.

Anne


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thank you. I cannot tell you how much it means that you said that. They last time I went through this they said it might be stress. I have a lot going on in my life right now and maybe it is stress again. You know what they say stress can kill you. So far the doctor has found nothing wrong with me.
> Anne


I would keep at it until the source of the problem is found - not sure I agree with the stress thing. Maybe you should chart - what you do, eat, etc. 12 hours before an episode? Anyway, wishing you the very, very best!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I would keep at it until the source of the problem is found - not sure I agree with the stress thing. Maybe you should chart - what you do, eat, etc. 12 hours before an episode? Anyway, wishing you the very, very best!!!


Thanks I find it hard to believe it could be just stress. I am really worried. It is hard for me to go out now. I feel lighted most of the time now. I have to go back to work on Monday. I hope I can make it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks I find it hard to believe it could be just stress. I am really worried. It is hard for me to go out now. I feel lighted most of the time now. I have to go back to work on Monday. I hope I can make it.


Is it 24/7 or intermittent? Are you on new meds since this started (possible reaction?)? Is your BP normal? How about glucose level? Are you dehydrated?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Definitely another opinion is necessary.  Also F1Wild's suggestions and thoughts are right on.  Start keeping a journal, even mundane things like standing up, sitting, lying down, walking across a room, drinking water, tea, etc.  You do need to keep us updated on how you are.  Stress may be a part of this, but probably not all.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Is it 24/7 or intermittent? Are you on new meds since this started (possible reaction?)? Is your BP normal? How about glucose level? Are you dehydrated?


I was on new meds. I went to my doctor and asked if I could be having panic attacks. He put me on Venlafaxine and I had a bad reaction. At first I was thinking I was just sick.When I realized it was a bad recaction I stop taking it. I feel fine this morning. I think my body was still reacting to the medication. I feel good this morning and was just able to go out and leave my laundry next door at the laundry mat.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Definitely another opinion is necessary. Also F1Wild's suggestions and thoughts are right on. Start keeping a journal, even mundane things like standing up, sitting, lying down, walking across a room, drinking water, tea, etc. You do need to keep us updated on how you are. Stress may be a part of this, but probably not all.


Thanks I am going to start to keep track of what I eat and how I feel.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> I was on new meds. I went to my doctor and asked if I could be having panic attacks. He put me on Venlafaxine and I had a bad reaction. At first I was thinking I was just sick.When I realized it was a bad recaction I stop taking it. I feel fine this morning. I think my body was still reacting to the medication. I feel good this morning and was just able to go out and leave my laundry next door at the laundry mat.


Venlafaxine/Effexor's most common side effects are headache, nausea, insomnia, dry mouth & dizziness. It's one of the most common drugs now prescribed for a multitude of possible reasons. I'm glad you stopped this, but let your doctor know you had the reaction and stopped it. You should also let your pharmacy know as they will note it and maybe be able to question anything similar that might be prescribed in the future.

I hope you don't mind my questions - I had a similar thing happen a month ago when I was prescribed a slew of meds for bronchitis. I was to take 3-4 new meds and ended up reacting so strongly (total confusion, to the point I couldn't even complete a sentence) that my hubby took me to Urgent Care and they took me off of everything.

I would still keep a journal and also note your possible panic attacks. If they are true anxiety episodes there are several other, more mild medications to help.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Venlafaxine/Effexor's most common side effects are headache, nausea, insomnia, dry mouth & dizziness. It's one of the most common drugs now prescribed for a multitude of possible reasons. I'm glad you stopped this, but let your doctor know you had the reaction and stopped it. You should also let your pharmacy know as they will note it and maybe be able to question anything similar that might be prescribed in the future.
> 
> I hope you don't mind my questions - I had a similar thing happen a month ago when I was prescribed a slew of meds for bronchitis. I was to take 3-4 new meds and ended up reacting so strongly (total confusion, to the point I couldn't even complete a sentence) that my hubby took me to Urgent Care and they took me off of everything.
> 
> I would still keep a journal and also note your possible panic attacks. If they are true anxiety episodes there are several other, more mild medications to help.


I do need to call my doctor. I am going to try and keep track of my possible panic attacks. I am not sure if I want to try any other meds at this point. The last time this happend to me the dizziness and feeling lighted stopped after a while.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Please keep us up to date, Anne- we all want you better!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Please keep us up to date, Anne- we all want you better!


I hope I can find out what is wrong. I am so tired of be scarred eveytime I go outside.


----------

